# Gustafsson



## Transk53 (Jan 25, 2015)

Surprised he lost by TKO.

*Clicky*


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 25, 2015)

He took a nasty but beautiful punch.  He was out before he hit the mat. It did end suddenly


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 25, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> He took a nasty but beautiful punch.  He was out before he hit the mat. It did end suddenly



Yes indeed. Sure he will come back a little wiser and stronger.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm gutted for Andy Ogle. Hopefully he'll come back he's a gutsy lad. Saw his first fight years ago now in 2008 I think.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I'm gutted for Andy Ogle. Hopefully he'll come back he's a gutsy lad. Saw his first fight years ago now in 2008 I think.



Going OFT again  Who is this fella?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2015)

He was fighting in the prelims, he's a North East lad, his first pro fight was in Edinburgh on Willie Scott's show.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Willie Scott



Nothing on Google?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Alba Dornadair - Fight Scotland


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Alba Dornadair - Fight Scotland



Who don't you know, or know of? Yeah, I could feel the Scottishness in that page.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Who don't you know, or know of? Yeah, I could feel the Scottishness in that page.


UK MMA is a very small community it's not hard to know people lol.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> UK MMA is a very small community it's not hard to know people lol.



Huh, maybe, maybe not. Still I see you're point. Down here really it is just about Sol and Kenny, well from my viewpoint. The upcoming London event will be my first ever attendance at bout, so I guess I will lack on the technicals. MMA is still confusing to the mass public. You could tell them any combination of the arts, they would go away happy thinking that their super hero fighters are actually Gods. Guess that is how I see it.


----------



## Buka (Jan 26, 2015)

Rumble Johnson is a beast. He's been around for a long while, too. I remember him fighting Josh Koscheck five or six years ago.

Did anyone notice in the first round, as Gustafsson was coming down from a front kick, he cracked his face on Johnson's head a split second after a punch hit him? I think that's what started the end.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 26, 2015)

Buka said:


> Rumble Johnson is a beast. He's been around for a long while, too. I remember him fighting Josh Koscheck five or six years ago.
> 
> Did anyone notice in the first round, as Gustafsson was coming down from a front kick, he cracked his face on Johnson's head a split second after a punch hit him? I think that's what started the end.



No I did not notice that. Yeah I think I will watch that again.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 26, 2015)

That was an incredibly tough loss for Gustaffson.  He will be back though and Johnson well he is just a beast at the moment.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 26, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That was an incredibly tough loss for Gustaffson.  He will be back though and Johnson well he is just a beast at the moment.



Yeah I gather that I need to get a little with the program


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

Must be really hard for him to suck it up. Getting beat up in front of your fans is truly damaging enough for a big guy to cry..


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 11, 2015)

Jason Norin said:


> Must be really hard for him to suck it up. Getting beat up in front of your fans is truly damaging enough for a big guy to cry..



This the latest I have seen post fight. Maybe a little strange to say this now, if indeed it was not said immediately after the fight.

Anthony Johnson feels bad for Alexander Gustafsson after knocking him out at UFC on FOX 14 - MMAmania.com


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

Good to see a big guy with very powerful blows have feelings, though.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jason Norin said:


> Good to see a big guy with very powerful blows have feelings, though.



Yeah. Must be difficult to lose the game face when a fighter just wants to destroy everything in site.


----------

